# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  What happened to the format?

## whorton

So, the obvious question is what happened to the format that was OKCTALK?  All the sudden it is coming up as .php format, totally different?  Is this a permanent change?  It is certainly more difficult and less fun to use.

----------


## Pete

> So, the obvious question is what happened to the format that was OKCTALK?  All the sudden it is coming up as .php format, totally different?  Is this a permanent change?  It is certainly more difficult and less fun to use.


Sounds like you may be on the mobile style.

Scroll down to the bottom left corner and choose 'OKCv0.1'

Or, scroll to the very bottom of the page and choose 'Full Site'

----------

